

China's Race for Patents to Build an Innovation Economy - donohoe
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/01/02/business/02unboxed.html?src=twr

======
flashgordon
Aaaaah this is so frustrating. Now we have another country clamouring to build
useless and vague "ideas" as patents. When will the madness end?

